# need help adjusting sink rate on a swimbait



## gamedogs (Dec 5, 2010)

Anyone know how to remove some weight from a swimbait to slow the fall rate down? Its a h20 xpress bluegill one if that makes any difference. Im using 20lb co polymer line.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

try this , we used to do it in CA for trout. Try adding a clear inline trout bobber in front of your lure 24 inches or so. Tie on a barrel swivel to your line add 24 inches of leader to the swivel then the inline clear slip float , slide the float all the way up to your swivel then behind the float add the smallest split shot sinker you can find ( this keeps the float from sliding back to your lure )
then add your lure. They make these floats in small sizes so you action doesn't get messed up but the bouyancy goes up and you fall rate slows down.


----------

